# Ritchey Break-away - no fork!



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I am curious if this has happened to anyone else... 

I ordered a Ritchey Break-away frame (steel version) in 54cm from Performance in the beginning of December, it was backordered but I did receive it on December 22nd just in time for X-mas. I unpacked the box only to discover that there was no fork in the case. I contacted both Performance and Ritchey, neither company stated they had heard of this before and Performance sent me a new frameset and told me to ship the old one back once they ship me a return label. So today the 2nd frameset arrived... sans fork! :cryin: :cryin: 

I have to tell you this is rather disappointing. For one thing I had hoped to have the bike built by now so I could go on a biking vacation over New Year's vacation. Obviously someone isn't counting the parts when they ship these things out from China or wherever they're made.


----------

